# warranty with plow



## home rescue (Oct 25, 2003)

Buying a 2007 1-ton cab and chassis 3500hd, does't list snow plow prep on sticker, talk to service tech he says there is no option for 2007 gmc 3500hd, can't find it on gmc website either when I build the truck. I have no problem finding the snowplow prep package for the 2500hd. So if i buy the 3500 without snow plow prep does it void the warranty if I put a plow on. By the way gmc corporate talked to them and said if you put plow on with snow plow prep package you still void part of the warranty, he just couldn't tell me which part, says talk to the service manager locally. Talking to all these different dealers is driving me crazy. same questis, so many different answers


----------



## Monte (Feb 2, 2007)

My salesman told me yesterday (feb 23) that there is problem putting a plow prep package on the new 3500hd's. He does not know why. It is just what he heard. As far as I know, I was always covered when I had a problem with my truck. I was told, as long as you have a plow prep package you will be covered.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

That's worse than the situation Ford had with F-150's not taking plows for a while -- with a 3500 you're supposed to work the damn truck! 

Good luck with that one, and let us know what comes of it


~Kevin


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Just because it doesn't have plow prep doesn't mean you can't plow with it. The dealer has to provide proof that the plow caused the damage you're trying to get warrantied. For example if the ECM craps out they can't automatically deny the warranty because of the plow.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

home rescue;376763 said:
 

> Buying a 2007 1-ton cab and chassis 3500hd, does't list snow plow prep on sticker, talk to service tech he says there is no option for 2007 gmc 3500hd, can't find it on gmc website either when I build the truck. I have no problem finding the snowplow prep package for the 2500hd. So if i buy the 3500 without snow plow prep does it void the warranty if I put a plow on. By the way gmc corporate talked to them and said if you put plow on with snow plow prep package you still void part of the warranty, he just couldn't tell me which part, says talk to the service manager locally. Talking to all these different dealers is driving me crazy. same questis, so many different answers


Get it in writing from your dealer what they will and won't and have at LEAST the GM of the place sign it. I've been down this road with Ford and it sucks. Don't settle for a salesman's sig. They come and go like newspapers and the same with sales managers. You gotta have the GM of the place sign for the paper to have a backbone. Good Luck!


----------



## home rescue (Oct 25, 2003)

Well thanks for the responses, but I just pulled the trigger on a brand new 2007 sierra classic 2500 hd, fire engine red, has the snow plow prep package. I got to many different answers on the prep package on the 3500. I do know that the 2500hd has a 4800lb front axle with the snow prep package and the 3500 without the snow prep has like 4630 or 4680lb front axle, go figure, that was one of the main factors that steered me toward the 2500 plus it has the heavy duty hitch and trailer plug already with the bigger alternator. I quess if I end up needing a flat bed that bad later I'll just put one on later. There is only about 600 or 700 lb towing capacity difference between the 2500 and the 3500.Just glad I can be in the position to buy a new truck, and o yeah 0% for 60 months


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes, This ticks me off a little. My little 84GMC rear dual wheel fell off and went rolling on past me. I was looking for a truck that will pull my tractor around and plow also but I guess I cannot have the best of both worlds.

So I bought the 3500 dually with the duramax/allison and they tell me that as soon as I put a plow on it, the warranty will be voided through and through.

So I guess I will have to resort to getting another truck for plowing in the fall.

I just cannot for the life of me figure out why they could not put a heavier duty front end on the 3500. This truck will carry the mail big time, just not push a plow.

Tim


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Home Rescue what size plow are you going to put on it? Conrats on the new truck.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

home rescue;376763 said:


> Buying a 2007 1-ton cab and chassis 3500hd, does't list snow plow prep on sticker, talk to service tech he says there is no option for 2007 gmc 3500hd, can't find it on gmc website either when I build the truck. I have no problem finding the snowplow prep package for the 2500hd. So if i buy the 3500 without snow plow prep does it void the warranty if I put a plow on. By the way gmc corporate talked to them and said if you put plow on with snow plow prep package you still void part of the warranty, he just couldn't tell me which part, says talk to the service manager locally. Talking to all these different dealers is driving me crazy. same questis, so many different answers


your dealer can make or brake you .. so with that said get it in writing... if they say we'll honor the part, it means i wont to sell a truck and dont give a f#**... now if they write anything run it by the service manger first if you piss him off it will be hell...they once repaired a rear end with 48000 miles for free my friends dad.. he buys new cars off the same place every 5 years


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

This is a old dealer trick to get people to pay for repairs that otherwise would be paid for by the warranty. 

That is why they said talk to the service manager. It is all BS and depends on how well you know or get along with the service department.

If they think they can get you to pay for something they will and if they think you are the type to cause problems or what not they may offer 50/50 deal. If they think you will return and buy a new vehicle every couple of years they will fix it with no questions asked.

Worked in the auto industry to many years to know the game plan of each of them. 

Don't back down and next time when confronted with the fact that they may not cover something try telling them "No thanks I will see what Ford has" Then watch how fast they promise you the world. 

Like the above posters said get it in writing and get it from the General manager or Owner.


----------



## home rescue (Oct 25, 2003)

*hammerstein*

Sorry to get back so late on this thread, been extremely busy. Probably will put a fisher 8 1/2' v-blade on it if business goes well this summer, if not will keep the 8 1/2' western straight blade on it. This is why i needed the heavier front axle.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

anybody who gets denied from a warrenty for a plow needs to get an attorney. If you go in because your front shocks are blown and you have a plow, well that your problem, but like some said if you go in because your radio will not change stations and they say no, its illegal. Their is a law that keeps vehicle from manufactuters from voiding warrenties due to aftermarket parts.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

dealership's make more money on the work if you pay for it then if GM pays for it.
the service writers also get commision on the deals the customer pays for while they dont get any for warranty work.

lodogg89 is correct there is a law that protects consumers who install aftermarket parts, 
ask the after market people about this maybe someone at sema, they'll know it by name.


----------



## Monte (Feb 2, 2007)

If it does not have a snow plow prep package, then I would not take a chance. The dealers will tell you anything to get you to buy a truck.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Proscapez LLC;380516 said:


> ask the after market people about this maybe someone at sema, they'll know it by name.


It's called the Magnum-Moss act google it and you'll come up with a bunch of hits.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

I was told that warranty will not cover problems that are caused by abuse. Regardless of whether or not you are plowing and whether or not you have the prep package. The only thing the dealer told me other than that was that they could not sell me an extended warranty package if I plow with it, but I do have the entire and complete standard warranty package. 

In 2001 I got a new truck and it was one they had on their lot and without the plow prep. I was in there ready to sign the deal and the salesman says, oh you won't have warranty if you plow. I got up and walked out of his office. Calls me later that day and says the owner of the dealership signed a paper indicating that they would warranty the truck as though it had the prep package. I went back and picked it up.

Fact is, I have never had to use the warranty yet on plow related repairs so no experience there. All my warranty stuff has been due to things like the cluster going (on 3 different trucks), cd player malfunciton, heated mirrors and so on. All these have been fixed right away - no probs.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

festerw;380579 said:


> It's called the Magnum-Moss act...


*Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act*

If your library has volumes of the US Code, you can see the whole thing starting here: *15 USC 2301*

Wikipedia has a good explanation, and some useful links:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson-Moss_Warranty_Act

Here are some other sites with useful info:
http://www.sema.org/main/semaorghome.aspx?ID=5009
http://www.granatellimotorsports.com/magnusonmoss.htm
http://autopedia.com/html/HotLinks_LemonMM2.html


----------

